# Pickled Mustard Seeds



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2013)

Got this off another forum and it sounds and looks good.

I used plain vinegar.













pmsed.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 14, 2013


















pmsed1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 14, 2013






Recipe
Homemade mustard recipes by Ashley English
Pickled Mustard Seed
Makes 2 1/2 cups

The Goods
•   1 cup yellow mustard seed
•   1 1/2 cups cider or white wine vinegar + 1/3–1/2 cup, divided
•   1 teaspoon kosher salt
•   2 Tablespoons honey
•   2 teaspoons turmeric

The Deal
1. Rinse mustard seeds and quickly drain. Pour into non-reactive saucepan and add vinegar and salt. Allow to soak overnight (or longer) uncovered at room temperature.
2. The next day, stir in the honey and turmeric (Foodie’s note: You can also add a huge variety of additional seasonings at this point: tarragon, black or green peppercorns, chipotles in adobo, ginger and lemongrass, etc.).
3. On the stovetop, bring the mixture to a simmer. Cook, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, for 15–20 minutes. The seeds will expand and the mixture will bubble and sputter like polenta or grits, so stirring is important.
4. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature uncovered. Mixture will become thicker and denser.
5. Finally, stir in 1/3 to 1/2 cup more vinegar to thin the mixture and to freshen the flavor.
6. Store pickled mustard seeds in jars, refrigerated, up to a year.
Note: Mustard seeds typically continue absorbing liquid for weeks. If the mixture becomes too dense, simply stir in a few spoonfuls of vinegar.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

I added some black pepper, dill relish, garlic and a touch of slap ya mama.

Cooling now.













pmsed2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 15, 2013)

What cha planning to do with it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> What cha planning to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm

Dont know yet. I just bored and gotta make something.

I need some kicked up seeds.













pmsed3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 15, 2013






I got a box of ritz, smoked cheese and some dry cure













pmsed4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 15, 2013)

So you are making some mustard ...the "seedy" kind!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's basically the recipe that I used when I made the Habanero, Mango mustard dipping sauce for the Apple wood smoked reverse seared Ahi wraps I made for the salad throw down. Only difference is I toasted the seeds first then did the other steps.


----------

